# Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Could you please share your experiences with this plant. I would like to try it as a middleground plant. I keep my tank at about 75 degrees and have read that the plant may not appreciate such high temperatures over a period of time. Thanks.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Never had it but I sure wouldnt consider 75 degrees a high temp... man that must really be a cold water plant !


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Ha ha you're right Buck, does seem odd!

Baensch Atlas: "It can tolerate the higher temperatures found in tropical aquariums but after a time will cease to grow and should be replaced with cuttings." Recommended temperature: 59-71 (15-22). (Maybe I refer to this book too much?)

This seems to conflict with what I found on the Krib: http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/Lysimachia.html

Apparently the plant is also referred to as Lloydiella.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have grown it, great plant. Makes a good midground because it doesn't grow out of control. The only problem I have had is some melting of the stems, but pruning the bottoms off and replanting solves the problem.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I have had the same problem as Urk. The plant did well for a while and then it slowed down and melted. 

I have grown it in an outdoor waterscape, and it did very well in the cooler water. However the majority of the plants growth was above the waterline, making me believe the plant is not as suited to submerged, warm water growth as we believe.

Mike


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

It grows very well in 83F, high nutrient tank. Temperature is no problem. The leaves in the CO2 enriched tank is 3 times as big as in my non CO2 tank. I am also getting the regular green variety and will try to intermix the two and see what effect that creates


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Two very different experiences. :icon_roll 

I also grew the plant in warm, CO2 enriched water with a regular fertilization routine. The plant was grown under very high lighting conditions as well and just didn't do well. 

Mike


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine is actually totally shaded at the back by taller stem plants, semi-shaded on the sides, only the front is open. I use this plant to hide the legs of taller stem plants. I really like its bushy effect. Now you see Mike, that's why I have trouble getting rid of plants, they all do too well :tongue:


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the opinions, have to do some thinning before I add anything more!


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine grew great for a bit and then quit and melted. I've got tons of it's normal green counterpart growing outside in damp areas. If it fizzles in the tank you can always stick outside in the garden someplace. Just remember that in damp garden conditions it tends to be a rampant weed. Still pretty though.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Well in case anyone's wondering, the Lysimachia is still doing fine after 5 months or so, hopefully it will survive the warm months to come. For the record, I am not sure if it is the "Aurea" variant.


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

This is probably one of my favorite plants of all time. I'm just starting to get over the hump of a three-month-long bout of serious GW in my 10-gallon tank and although the leaves were smaller than before, the golden lloydiella came out of the ordeal quite well. Last week, when I noticed that I could actually see into the tank, I further diluted the GW with a hefty water change, did some major trimming/replanting, and already I'm seeing an improvement in the health of the L. num. 'Aurea'. 

While this isn't the fastest-growing stem plant, it's very easy to propagate it quickly. Just leave a stem floating, and then branching occurs at nearly every node (same goes for regular lloydiella). After these branches grow out a little bit, you can either weight down the whole stem (making it like a "runner") and let the plantlets continue growing, or if you allow them to get a few inches, you can pluck them off and simply replant them. You can also propagate from stems that are already rooted just by topping and leaving the bottom portion rooted. From a node (or nodes) below the cut, new stems will grow. 

I've got a little of this growing in all sorts of conditions - from unheated nanos up to a 20-gallon with ample nutrients and lighting. Strangely, it fares worst in the 20 - leaves grow out big, but every few nodes, weird, deformed foliage happens and growth resumes from branching lower down on the stem. The growth is fairly steady and consistent in my "lesser-tech" tanks, albeit slow and notably smaller in my nanos. I don't think temperature has too big an influence. And this particular species seems to manage just fine on very little nutrients. I think it's better to grow this stuff as a mid-ground plant and keep it trimmed. Letting it grow too tall may cause rotting of the lower stem or at the least, make it unsightly with the decaying leaves and the numerous aerial roots that the plant tends to put out. Treat it as you would dwarf lobelia. 

LO-O-O-OVE this plant!!! 

-Naomi


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

also a big fan of green and aurea variants. i've had both in low tech and high tech environments, and I got much better results in the high tech setup. I was constantly chopping / moving / replanting the stuff because it was so bushy and had so many stems shooting up that it was shading itself. in the low tech tank it did ok, but was covered in algae and eventually just got ratty and tossed in the garbage. i think of it as a pretty, slower growing, green/yellow ludwigia repens as far as position and shape in aquascaping. 

Oqsy


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

The LFS sells Lloydiella all the time, but I have never been able to find any info on it when I did an internet search.


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

Clone said:


> The LFS sells Lloydiella all the time, but I have never been able to find any info on it when I did an internet search.


I'm not positive, but I believe it also goes by the common name "creeping jenny." There's also a "creeping charlie" but I think that's another plant. You can find lloydiella at regular nurseries, too. You can use it as a groundcover by ponds or where the ground is nice and moist. 

-Naomi


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I found very little on the net when I first searched for Lloydiella; albeit this was a few years ago. You can find some basic care info at Tropica's site. It was only a few weeks ago that I discovered I have virtually the same plant in my yard. I have it in a raised flower bed and it trails over the sides very nicely; yellow flowers. That is a great write up Naomi. Clone why don't you give the plant a try.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

I just might give it a try. The lfs sells it for about $2 a bunch. I never tried it because I couldn't find any info on it. I only had to buy mondo grass once to learn that when it comes to lfs you have to look first, research second and buy third. An even more important lesson when it comes to fish.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Well as you can see there are conflicting reports as to how it does at higher temperatures, so let us know how you make out with it Clone.

I believe the name "Creeping Jenny" is correct, although I'm not sure which variant, if not both, the common name would be associated with (not that it matters a whole lot).


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

i planted this in my newly set up 23 gallon tank along with new ADA Amazonia Aquasoil.....after a week of planting it...it started to loose its leaves and stems broke...surprisingly the leaves did not change colour at all...its a low tech tank and i do 50% water change everyday since my filter is not working and is under repair...i am currently using white LED lights around 25 Watt for 6 hours everyday...i am really totally new to this hobby so i do not know if I'm getting those terms right...
please can anybody tell me whats wrong with it...i don't want to loose this plant cos its so beautiful..


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Mine appreciates VERY bright light, co2 and is a nutrient hog requiring root tabs and ei dosing to really thrive. Any shade or low light areas kill this plant off in short order ime. Mine thrives directly under my 250w hqi halide in temps as high as 80°F, been growing it for 8 months now.


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks  That was helpful.....I have replaced my old lights with a full spectrum LED fixture now with blue white and red LEDs and around 2500 lumens and running it 5hours a day ....fingers crossed
I have a newly set up ADA Amazonia....do I still require ferts? I got Seachem Flourish.... will that do ? 
Can I dose Seachem flourish EI method?


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Seachem flourish is micro nutes only. You still need macro nutes, (nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium) for balanced plant health. Lumens arent super helpful for plant growth (par is better) my tank was lit with roughly 5,000 lumens per sq ft if that helps give you an idea what im keeping mine under, any less light and it slowly dies off for me, more has been better for growth and health. It likes the light as much as my rotala butterfly. I run my lights 6-8hrs a day.


----------



## Fireweed (Oct 11, 2016)

Is this not another plant best suited for the garden? Like big box pet store water plants sort of thing, that generally crap out?
So many better options.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Fireweed said:


> Is this not another plant best suited for the garden? Like big box pet store water plants sort of thing, that generally crap out?
> So many better options.


8 months and going strong here... havent had it crap out yet.


----------



## Fireweed (Oct 11, 2016)

KrypleBerry said:


> 8 months and going strong here... havent had it crap out yet.


Could we see some pics? I have this in my garden outside (under snow...) maybe worth a try but would like to see how it fares. Thanks.


----------



## utilities21 (Oct 25, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> Seachem flourish is micro nutes only. You still need macro nutes, (nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium) for balanced plant health. Lumens arent super helpful for plant growth (par is better) my tank was lit with roughly 5,000 lumens per sq ft if that helps give you an idea what im keeping mine under, any less light and it slowly dies off for me, more has been better for growth and health. It likes the light as much as my rotala butterfly. I run my lights 6-8hrs a day.


I did not have luck with it and eventually it all melted and died off. Lesson learnt. i mended my light fixture and i have 6500 K bright light now around 45 watts on this 23 gallon tank. added root tabs
. All my plants are doing great except this one that i liked so much


----------



## Capt Nemo (Jan 26, 2018)

This plant is actually sold for landscaping (outdoors) and can survive freezing conditions (USDA zone 5). It obviously grows best emersed, but has no problem with submersion.


----------

